# Good evening . . .



## SoD Stitch (Jun 19, 2007)

Noobie here . . . I'm "registered" on a few other forums/websites, but only one or two of them hold my interest for very long. I believe this will be one of them.

My hobbies are just about anything military, but especially aircraft modeling, flight sims, and building/repairing PC's. 

Favorite aircraft: any German WWII fighter (but especially the Me-262), and the P-38 (the only Allied aircraft I like). 

Favorite tank: any of the German WWII "heavies", even that huge paperweight, the Maus. 

Favorite TV channel: the Military Channel (duh!).

That's about it; I don't pretend to know everything about anything, but I might act like it. I'll try not to be too pretentious!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome to the sight.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 19, 2007)

Howdy - where in California are you loacted? I used to live in Palmdale...


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jun 19, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Howdy - where in California are you loacted? I used to live in Palmdale...



North central . . . as in Central Valley; a few miles southwest of Modesto, if you know where that is.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh yea - I used to fly up to Fresno all the time....


----------



## Erich (Jun 19, 2007)

Modesto ! gosh my old homeland for 10 years as a kid

welcome


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jun 20, 2007)

Erich said:


> Modesto ! gosh my old homeland for 10 years as a kid
> 
> welcome



Sweet! Downtown hasn't changed much, but they're building houses everywhere else. What part of Mo-town did you live in?


----------



## Bf109_g (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum, Stitch!


----------



## Heinz (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Alright mate...? Welcome....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2007)

Hallo and greetings from Poland.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum (From the husband of a California girl)


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you all for the welcome . . .

I am particularly impressed with the fact that the membership of this forum is truly international; I am a "member" in a couple of other forums (as mentioned above), but they seem to be very parochial (i.e.: mostly Americans). I like the fact that we have members from many different countries expressing many different viewpoints; makes for a lively discussion . . .

I myself am primarily Norwegian, but was born raised in the US. 

Go, Nordland!


----------



## Erich (Jun 21, 2007)

I was living at Westland Drive close to a supermarket, which am assuming is covered all around by homes now. right after we left the area blossomed. was in walking distance maybe a mile if that to my elementary school / Garrison School, dang I cannot believe that I remembered that old junk heap and my favorite teacher was Mrs. Richmond with the big gaducci's


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jun 21, 2007)

Erich said:


> I was living at Westland Drive close to a supermarket, which am assuming is covered all around by homes now. right after we left the area blossomed. was in walking distance maybe a mile if that to my elementary school / Garrison School, dang I cannot believe that I remembered that old junk heap and my favorite teacher was Mrs. Richmond with the big gaducci's



Garrison Elementary is still there, but you're right, it's all homes now . . . also, a few blocks away (up Orangeburg, if you remember that street) are a bunch of retail stores now, including a Sonic Burger.


----------



## Erich (Jun 21, 2007)

nope don't remember Orangeburg. This was back in the late 50's ~

I know that the area of the valley including Stockton is growing fast and it is so dang ugly


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello and welcome from a former Southern Califronia guy (El Cajon Ca)
Art


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello and welcome from Down under!


----------

